# Good Liveaboard Marinas in South Central Florida



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi All - I would like to bring back this question. When I asked it a few months ago, two good answers came back - Ft. Pierce City Marina and the Vero Beach Municipal Marina. I am planning for winter of 2003-4. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

St Petersburg!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

titusville city marina - or you can anchor out in the indian river and use their dinghy dock. near town and shopping.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dinner Key, Miami! St.Petersburg City Marina!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been looking at a few marinas in FT Pierce. I think I will end up choosing Harbortown. I did not care for the parking at the city dock.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks everyone! Hogsbreath, I wanted to stay on the east coast. I should have said that, but thanks for the Dinner Key idea.

Ft. Pierce seems to be a good choice. I''ll be cruising down for the winter from NJ. I won''t have a car, so parking won''t be an issue at the city marina, but I''ll check into Harbortown also.

Any other thoughts ... anyone?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Frenchmans Marina in Palm Beach Gardens is EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Guess I should say more about Frenchmans. Clean, showers, laundry, stores around the corner, Atlantic Ocean five minute drive away, AND it is located as an Hurrican Hole. It''s near Jupiter Florida and forty minute drive from Ft Lauderdale. Any more info needed give me a hollar at [email protected]

~~~~~~~/)~~~~~~~~
Happy sailing!


----------

